# ***November Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2020)

Let's Ride this Sunday, 11/22/2020! Meet at 9am @ Caribou coffee, 4327 Park Rd., Charlotte, NC, 28173 and leave @ 10am. This ride is along the Sugar creek greenway. Everyone is welcome! Let's Ride!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 22, 2020)

Had a great ride today through Charlotte and the 8 story parking structure! Always a pleasure riding with these Hooligans!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 22, 2020)

More pics! Oops!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks like I missed a good one! The crew is looking good on that vintage iron. V/r Shawn


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 23, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> More pics! Oops!
> 
> View attachment 1305592
> 
> ...



I gotta catch a ride with you guys when I'm back up there sometime. 






Great shot. Ridden down there many times


----------

